# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  House Gas BBQ Point ... how do i connect my BBQ

## scoobysteve

Hi All, 
When i built my house about 2yrs ago, the estate i was building in had mains gas to all of the land lots. I had the builders put in a bbq gas point which would run off the mains so that i wouldnt have to get gas bottles.  
I'm going to use the gas point next weekend for the first time but i noticed the standard BBQ connector on the BBQ itself is not compatible with outlet on the wall. it looks like that connector that is need is one that is plugged in and then twisted on (can not see any threads though) and then locked into place as there are two notches on the wall outlet.  
Anyone know what connector i need to get and if it something i can do or is it a job for the gas fitters?  Basically i dont want to have to call a gas fitter out just to tell what connector it is if i can buy it and install it myself.  
any help would be great. thanks. 
Steve

----------


## Ashore

Hi steve , not only is it a diffrent fitting but a diffrent regulator and diffrent jets for the burners are needed , if you have a well known brand you can get a kit for your bbq to convert it , you can usually get these from the place where you bought your bbq or your local gas centre , last one I did was about $75 for the kit about 18 months ago  :2thumbsup:

----------


## Peeeeda

It's not a DIY job to convert a BBQ.  Apart from the risk of leaks from incorrectly sealed threads, converting from one gas to another requires the gas fitter to adjust the minimum flame setting per the conversion instructions.  Even if you buy a new BBQ and request natural gas, it will still arrive set up for LPG with a conversion kit.  Play it safe and pay a good gas fitter.  Cheers

----------


## Pheonix

Go to Barbeques galore get yourself a hose with a bayonet which you push in and turn  plus  the fitting that fits in the manifold of the bbq,they should be able to help you, plus a set of injectors for how many burners you have.Use teflon tape on the fiitng into the manifold.
Just converted mine cost around sixty dollars from memory

----------


## scoobysteve

hi All, 
thanks for replying... it sounds easy enough but i dont want to take the chance so for the little bit more of money i'm gonna pay a gas fitter, i might get a gas fitter in. 
i'm sure you can buy conversion kits etc but i'm a little unsure about the jet sizes..  
thanks guys.

----------


## Ashore

Steve it is easy, the kits come with instructions and how to adjust the jets etc , but if your worried ask the shop where you got the bbq from if they will do it for you , might be cheeper than getting a gas fitter  :2thumbsup:

----------


## damien

Just make sure the regulator is around the correct way for flow. 
True story, I bought my conversion kit from BBQ Galore Hornsby earlier this year, it came with all the jets etc and the ready made connector/piping and regulator all made up. 
Did the right thing and got a plumber (relative) to install it all. Couldnt get any flow, so we were scratching our heads for a few minutes until the plumber checked the regulator, it was preinstalled the wrong way around preventing gas flow :Doh: , you could even see the arrow was pointing the wrong way on the regulator. He undone the connection, flipped it around and reconnected. Presto we have gas flow  :Biggrin:

----------

